# Riding and Sleep



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

At 53 I am finding that getting a good night's sleep after rides -even non training rides. It's as if my body just stays wired all night making it tough to get quality zzz's. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## tincan (Mar 21, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean! I'm 56 and have been having this issue for a few years now. For me, it doesn't matter if I ride in the morning or afternoon, I have a hard time falling asleep (most of the time). I've tried many of the well known remedies or techniques and still have the problem.

It really affects me when I do high intensity training rides. The thing that works for me (sometimes) is relaxing an hour before bed by reading and to make sure my bedroom is cool. I'd like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

What is your intake of cafeine and your generak diet afterwards?? It may have an effect as well.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Melatonin, 1mg.

YMMV.

Flame away.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I mostly train in the morning and don't have problems sleeping in the evening. If I do a late ride or a night ride, then it is tough for me to get to sleep. I like to stretch for 10-15 minutes before bed any day I've trained.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

At 37 I'm not qualified to post here, but I also experience difficulty getting a good night's sleep after riding, esp. after night rides. I'm buzzing like an excited little child, and although I can feel my body needing rest, my brain won't cooperate.

The worst thing to do then is sit on the computer and read about bikes. A light meal and a glass of wine can help.


----------



## StrykeTWO (Mar 18, 2017)

*53 sleep is lost.*

Shoot I am getting back into riding in hopes of being able to sleep. I think work, being on call 7X24x365 is not helping either. I was hoping riding after work would help me sleep...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

The almost always on call nature of my work hurts this idea of getting sleep. Riding 3-6 times a week helps. The stress is worse in winter. I figured out the on call or stress part via an annual trip we do that's outside of the US. It's expensive and expensive for me to have someone cover my business but I've learned a lesson and will try to escape more.

Overall I think you just sleep less and less sound with age. I'll see what the new mattress just ordered will do to help. It's dawned on me that any sleeping position can mean waking up with some aches.

The worst or best of all this is not keeping at physical activity makes all the aches and stress worse.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Rocdog, what time do you ride? 

I sleep pretty well myself and am riding or at the gym 6 of 7 days a week.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

"Overall I think you just sleep less and less sound with age"

This. I even spoke with my doc about this a couple of weeks ago when I had a physical. I have a routine and can fall asleep most nights by 12. Problem is, in the last year or so, I wake up too early... usual 530-6. After that, falling back asleep is not easy. Doc said may be male menopause. Fyi just turned 52


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Night shift person here. ~10yrs this go around. Melatonin or 5-HTP indeed helps get a full night's sleep-once you get to sleep(they're not the same thing).
I rarely use my 5-HTP, because it leaves me drowsy if I don't get in close to 8hrs, which I rarely budget time for. I dream more, or more memorably, whenever I take it, too.

https://www.amazon.com/Distant-Ocean-Surf/dp/B0018NV7NM is what works for me on a daily basis.
I get energized in the daytime, and will often stay up until the afternoon, sometimes 6-7pm(and have to be up by 9:30!) if left to my own devices.
If I'll just lay down, cover my eyes, and put on the ocean surf, though, I'm out in minutes, no matter what time it is.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

honkinunit said:


> Melatonin, 1mg.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> Flame away.


I'm going to give this a try. Thanks!
=s


----------



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

binrat said:


> What is your intake of cafeine and your generak diet afterwards?? It may have an effect as well.


I only consume one cup of coffee in the morning and follow a Paleo type for the most part-some whole grains here and there.


----------



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Rocdog, what time do you ride?
> 
> I sleep pretty well myself and am riding or at the gym 6 of 7 days a week.


During the work week a ride around 3-4pm with bedtime around 9:30. On the weekends mid-morning.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

splitendz said:


> "Overall I think you just sleep less and less sound with age"
> 
> This. I even spoke with my doc about this a couple of weeks ago when I had a physical. I have a routine and can fall asleep most nights by 12. Problem is, in the last year or so, I wake up too early... usual 530-6. After that, falling back asleep is not easy. Doc said may be male menopause. Fyi just turned 52


I'm programmed to wake up early because of my work schedule, so even on the weekends I won't stay up late anymore barring any social activities, etc. That way, i can still grab 7-8 hours of decent sleep.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

StrykeTWO said:


> Shoot I am getting back into riding in hopes of being able to sleep. I think work, being on call 7X24x365 is not helping either. I was hoping riding after work would help me sleep...


It might. How different people respond to exercise varys enormously. 
A hard ride often makes me sleepy, sometimes to the point of taking a nap right after.


----------



## cobraboy69 (Dec 20, 2016)

I try to ride in the mornings or afternoon-sleep like a baby at night, I am 59 years old and ride a fatbike or 29r. Try to limit my sugar intake after dinner and no caffeine if possible. Works for me-and no Gatorade of any kind.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

I'm 53 and an avid Mtn Biker, cyclist and fitness person for many years. I've also been struggling with chronic insomnia for many years! It comes and goes. Any vigorous or intense exercise done within like a few hours before bedtime can exacerbate insomnia. This is one piece of basic sleep hygiene. I work days, and try to get my workouts and rides in after work, and done at least a few hours before bedtime.
Just fyi - if this may be helpful - is called "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy" for insomnia or CBT-I. Just some extra info if you wanted it: SHUTi | A proven online CBTi program for insomnia


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

fyi - melatonin and all that didn't do Jack S*T for me!
BUT, a little tart cherry juice might help some.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

For a minute there I thought I was going to open this thread to some pore sucker who sleep rides.:yikes:



Back to the real topic. I can't sleep no matter what I've done in the day time. I'm 55 and it's been like that since I was about 50. No, I've never sought help I just deal with it.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Ain't no way to live, believe me I know how it feels.

SHUTi | A proven online CBTi program for insomnia

Try it man. Maybe you have, but if not - it might surprise you.
Things aren't back to "perfect" for me - I don't ever remember when they were, sleep wise, except maybe when I was a kid. But man, this program has helped me a lot, and I'll go back to review it if I need to.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

rocdog said:


> At 53 I am finding that getting a good night's sleep after rides -even non training rides. It's as if my body just stays wired all night making it tough to get quality zzz's.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I have, but I have no solution. When I was really riding hard a few years back, I figured out it meant I was overdoing it.


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

I'm also having a difficult time sleeping and it happens all the time. My remedy here is to take a cool shower or bath. I find it helpful.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I am 53 and have had bouts of insomnia throughout my adult life. In the past I have tried over-the- counter sleep aids with some success. Around the same time I cut out caffeine almost entirely. This has seemed to help, although it makes for some slow mornings. I also use reading to help me fall asleep.
But for whatever reason for the last 1-1.5 years I sleep better than I can ever remember. I still read almost every night, I don't workout or ride after 8pm and I still limit my caffeine. I also try to relax an hour or so before bed and limit watching TV.
I wish I could pass on the secrete but I don't know what it is. But it's wonderful.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

This advice is free.
I drink H2O all night. Don't want to get old person dry brain. Dry brain can keep you from sleeping soundly. Get up and pee three or four times a night, drink a half glass of water, hydrate the old brain, back to bed, and repeat every couple hours.
When you get old person dry brain the old brain shrinks, and when you toss and turn trying to sleep, your old shrunk brain rolls around in there and makes it hard to get to sleep. So drink some water before bed and during the night, pee a bunch, and get yourself a good night's sleep.
Hey it works for me.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

52 and never have problems sleeping. If anything, sometimes I sleep too much. That being said, I absolutely sleep the best on nights when I go out and have a couple beverages. When I'm in full blown healthy workout mode (which has been a while...back on the plan tomorrow), I'm up at 6:30'ish and in bed about 9 pm'ish. I may read about 30 minutes and then I'm OUT.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

k2rider1964 said:


> 52 and never have problems sleeping. If anything, sometimes I sleep too much. That being said, I absolutely sleep the best on nights when I go out and have a couple beverages. When I'm in full blown healthy workout mode (which has been a while...back on the plan tomorrow), I'm up at 6:30'ish and in bed about 9 pm'ish. I may read about 30 minutes and then I'm OUT.


I find that drinking interferes with my sleep, even it's one cocktail.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm a pro sleeper. anywhere anytime.

i sleep great after days that include some bike ride. i wake up early, so i am in REM sleep sometimes at 9:30pm. out.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Crankout said:


> I find that drinking interferes with my sleep, even it's one cocktail.


Alcohol is the worst for dry brain - requires even more water to reverse the pickling process.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm a pro sleeper. anywhere anytime.
> 
> i sleep great after days that include some bike ride. i wake up early, so i am in REM sleep sometimes at 9:30pm. out.


Must be the 5010's we both ride


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm luck that I don't ever seem to have trouble falling asleep. 

I'm unlucky in that I wake up at 5am everyday. Doesn't matter what time I went to bed the night before, vacation, weekends, etc. It's annoying.

I sometimes ride until 8pm, and then have a beer with the gang. Home in bed by 9:30. Usually fall right to sleep.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

k2rider1964 said:


> Must be the 5010's we both ride


hahah.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

For the past few years, if I do a big effort, typically on a weekend morning ride, I come home, eat, shower, then get incredibly drowsy and take a 1-2 hr nap. But then again, I want to take a nap most afternoons at work, also (but don't). I exercise most days, but on my days off, I feel more out of sorts, and this can mean more trouble falling asleep at night. In general I have more of a tendency to just pass out exhausted at night than I did when younger. I used to want to stay up till dawn all the time, but not anymore. I'm 52.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

61 years young here, I don't sleep anything like as long as I used to, but I do sleep well for approx 6 hours. I do sleep better after a ride, and living in AZ I almost always ride in the early am. I don't drink or smoke, I eat pretty healthy when I am home, I am in bed usually by 8.30 pm and up at my desk at 4 am most often, dealing with work stuff around the world. I get a lot done at those times! I travel around 15 weeks of the year all over the world, so jet lag screws me up when I do that. I find that more so as I get older, so have started on 10mg of Melatonin to try and mitigate. When I am traveling I often don't manage more than about 4 hours sleep a night, but that still works, as long as I can make up for it when I get home!


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a natural good sleeper. I have great success with the following fall-asleep recipe:

no alcohol, read kindle book 30 mins on tablet (with twilight app on to remove blue light) until eyes get very heavy. Stick ear bud with very low volume stream of BBC world news with sleep timer set to turn it off in 20 mins.

Staying asleep > 6 hours? that is another kettle of fish. Things I have tried

melatonin, gaba, theanine, thc 5 mg, cbd oil.

Once, a month ago, I slept 8 hours after a dose of theanine and gaba - fantastic - haven't been able to replicate it. The other stuff: boh... sometimes seems to help a bit, sometimes not at all. Maybe a clear conscience would help - I wouldn't know. Chris.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

At age 50 I went and had a formal sleep study done on myself. Figured all that would find out was that I snored (which my wife and daughter had already told me) and that would be it. Come to find out I had/have Severe Obstructive sleep apnea. The worse you could possibly have and I have it! lol. I started wearing a CPAP at night since my oxygen levels were falling into the upper 70%-low 80% range while I slept which are great precursors for that 12am to 6am heart attacks and strokes! I now wake up in the mornings after a quality night sleep feeling like Superman! No kidding. Getting a real, quality nights sleep is the best thing that ever happened for me. My days are very focused and energetic now thanks to this gold mind find for myself. I didn't see it mentioned above but if any of you never have had a sleep study done just to see where you might be, I highly recommend looking into it.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm pretty lucky by the sound of it. Sleep better after exercise. Tend to find I nod off easier if I put the TV, phone or PC away a while before. Reading a book Normally helps me wind down, unless it's near the end of a gem


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm 45 and my evening rides work wonders for my sleep. 7-9pm or so and I'll hit the bed at 10/11pm and that's it until morning! That hour or so after the ride seems to be enough to tone down the adrenaline and then it's 'lights out'.


----------

